# 

## Andyko

** 

20  2007 .N 1843-
*    05  2007 .
 N 9757*
*"         ,         "*        4   "  
  ( )" ( 
 , 2002, N 28, . 2790; 2004, N 31, . 3233; 2006,
N 25, . 2648)        
 (       18  2007
 N 13)    .

1.       
 ,       ,

  ( -  ), 
 ,    
 ,    , 
  ,    ,  
100  .

2.      
  ,       
,       ,   
   ,    (  
 ), ,  ,  
 (  ), , ,    
     ,  ,
 ,    ( ) 
        1
 .
_ ,   ,    ,               ,    ,     ,      ,           (  ).
(      28.04.2008 N 2003-)_

3.        10   
    "  ".




  ..

----------


## Cooler

,       .         .

----------


## BorisG

,      .
  ,      (     "...")  .
 ...          .   :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

,       :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> ,


      .
    .    67%  ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## SergeiP

,   "  ".
          ?

----------


## leonov79

, ,      -  . 

   . 2 . 861       ,      ,      ,    .         ,     .

   " ",   " ,  ", ,   ,   . 4    . ,  ,   ,   ,

----------


## .

> ,


  ,     ,     ""...    ...     ..

----------


## Irinna

.. ,        100 .,    , ,     60 .  ?

----------


## .

*Irinna*, ... 100       ..     .

----------

......

----------


## nik_lyk

,      ,         .

  :



> 2.               ,            ,       ,        ,        (      ), ,   ,      (  ), , ,                ,       , ,      (  )          *         1* .


      100 ..?

----------


## BorisG

> 100 ..?


      , .

----------


## nik_lyk

> 


 



> ,        .......      (  ), , , ...........         1 .

----------


## ... ...

*BorisG*, 


> 67%


      ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


40 / 60 * 100 ~ 67%

----------


## ... ...

*mvf*,   :Embarrassment:   )        :Confused:

----------


## PharaonSP

(          ) 

        (   - , ,  ),       .           .          ,       .

         ,         ?

----------


## SergeiP

> ......


   ?  :Smilie: 

       ",   ",          ?

----------


## nik_lyk

> 


 ....  ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abra

> (   - , ,  ),


      -  .

----------

*nik_lyk*, . -       100 . . 
  . 1 ,    , , "  (  ), , " -     100 .
    -  .   / 200 .  -   .1.   .1?     100 .     .        . , /      .1.


         ,      . -  ,       .

----------


## mvf

**,   -:  = 300,  = 200 =>    100, 200   ,    100  .  :Smilie:

----------


## nik_lyk

**,          .1  .2.   ?       ,   ,        ?

----------

*mvf*,    ...    ...

*nik_lyk*,             .

     /  .   ,      -    /   .

----------


## mvf

**,   :
1. ...  100  
2. ...     ,    (   ), ,  ...

----------


## nik_lyk

> /  .   ,      -    /   .


  ,   !          ,     ?

----------

*mvf*,       ?    -    ( )  .1    . 
  -  /     .1

----------


## nik_lyk

,        ( -   ,     100)?

----------

.1           . 
       ,  ,       .

----------


## stas

> 1. ...  100


, ,     IMHO  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

> , ,     IMHO


  :Smilie:

----------


## nik_lyk

> 2.                ,             ,       ,        ,        (      ), ,   ,      (  ), , ,                ,       , ,      (  )          *         1 .*

----------


## nik_lyk

.          .

----------

*nik_lyk*,   ?
 .2       .1,   -  .   "   .1",   "  ,  .1".

----------


## twix

> (          ) 
> 
>         (   - , ,  ),       .           .          ,       .
> 
>          ,         ?


  ,     ,     , ,     (    ),           .

----------

*twix*,        -      ,     .

  -    ...            .

,   ...   - ",   ,   ",    - "".

----------


## svikh

,    100?    20   5.
       -      ?

----------


## Cooler

> ?


 ,       -  ,     .   :Wink:

----------


## 1

N 39 "  "  11.07

----------


## PharaonSP

> ,     ,     , ,     (    ),           .


 ...      ,           (   2%  ),       5 - 7%   .

----------

> ? 
> 
>        ",   ",          ?


 - ,       .   - ,   ,     ....

----------


## SergeiP

__   !

  ,     , __    .
        __ .

,    ,    
 .         .

----------


## twix

> *twix*,        -      ,     .
> 
>   -    ...            .
> 
> ,   ...   - ",   ,   ",    - "".


    " "              ....   ?

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## twix

-   .....   :Embarrassment: 
,      ""  ,         ,       ,   ..  ..?

----------


## Freya

,       20.06.07 . 9757,             :EEK!:    ?     ,      ....  ,         ?

----------


## Andyko

*Freya*,      ....?

----------

> ,      ""  ,         ,       ,   ..  ..?


.

----------

,        .        ,            . 
    ,         ,   ,        ,      ,        ,   100 000 .           60 000 .   . 
 ,          ,       ,     ,       ,   , ,  ,    (  ), , ,          ,  ,  ,    ( )         100 000 .

----------

,   , ,     /      -      , ..    ,     ""  .    ?

----------


## Andyko

**,  #50  ,   ?   ,   ...



> ,   , ,     /      -      , ..    ,     ""  .    ?


     100 ...

----------

> 100 ...


....   . ..   .          "",         100 ..   (, )     .

----------

/      ?

----------

> **,  #50  ,   ?   ,   ...


   "" -      10.07.07

----------


## ROMKA

> ,       20.06.07


,    -   .

----------


## Andyko

> "" -      10.07.07


    ,   :



> ,          ,       ,     ,       ,   , ,  ,    (  ), , ,          ,  ,  ,    ( )         100 000


...     ...


> ,    -


...

----------


## SergeiP

> /      ?


 .      :Smilie:     ,        :

1.        60000   100000 .

2.        -  -.

3.           ,        ,      "100K   "  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

 " "      ,    .

----------


## SergeiP

-      ,                 -     ,   ,    ,      :Smilie: 

     -   ",    ",      ,        ,      -   :Smilie:  

     -        ,     .

----------


## SergeiP

> ,


,  ,  , .

----------

,   :
"        18.08.1996  1212,   ,    ,    7      , .     40  22.09.1993.
                 2007 ."

   ,   . .  ,    2007 ?

*SergeiP*,   
"3.           ,        ,      "100K   "          " 

 ""?    :

 7: 
"7. ,    ,       **       -  (  -  ),   ,      .
                ,      "

----------

**,    "  , , ".   -            (),  .

----------

> ""?    :


    , ,      .   ,      150000 .      ,  150000 .,     100000 .,  50000           .

----------

**, 
   ,    ...    :Smilie: 

       ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

**,   ...

----------

-   ,    .  .   ,     ..  ..  ,     () ,  ,       ().

----------


## SergeiP

> -   ",    ",      ,        ,      -


 ,     ,   (  )   /,  /. :

1.   -  .
2.             "-  ".
3.      ""    -  "".
4. ,      "",           .
5.        .
6.         .

      ,        .    :Smilie:

----------


## SergeiP

,      .

 ___    ,  ___  .     , ,    __  ,     -       .

     -    -  ,           .          . ,  ,      " "    , .

----------


## twix

> .         ,        :
> 
> 1.        60000   100000 .
> 
> 2.        -  -.
> 
> 3.           ,        ,      "100K   "  
> 
>  " "      ,    .


       ,    .......

----------


## Larky

> ,


  ...       ,      ...      .7,   ...

----------

"...." 11  2007 39(983)

----------


## mvf

**, http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...5&postcount=40

----------


## Kity

.   ,   -             !!!

----------

> ,     ,   (  )   /,  /. :
> 3.      ""    -  "".
>       ,        .


   ,        **      30           .   ** ?

----------


## SergeiP

>  ** ?

,  , "".

   ,     . ,   ,   ,    __ ,   ,  -  ...

      ""  :Smilie: 

,      ""     ,  ...

----------

,      21     ,     "   \     10%"

----------


## twix

> ,      21     ,     "   \     10%"


   .... ?

----------


## new Hope

, . ", , " - .       -  ?  -     ?

----------


## twix

,

----------


## new Hope

,   .  -   -.

----------


## kat1

,     ,        ,         ?

----------


## mvf

*kat1*, -    (   )

----------

*new Hope*,   ""  

   :
1.   -   ()    ()     (),              ().

     .

----------


## kat1

mvf,   !!    ?    ?    ?

----------


## SergeiP

> mvf,   !!    ?    ?    ?


    - " ,     "  :Smilie: 

  -   -     :Smilie:

----------


## VictoriaV

,   60 000  ,   100 000    .  ,   . ..      60.        ,      2         .     .  :Wow:

----------


## kat1

> -   -


 !   ,  ...
   -    ???

----------


## kat1

> ,   60 000  ,   100 000    .  ,   . ..      60.        ,      2         .     .


   ,      100 . ! :Wink:

----------


## VictoriaV

-   .    ,   ?     100.    ?
  ,     .

----------


## Andyko

> -


*kat1*,     ,      -   ...


> ,      100 .


 ,     :Smilie:

----------


## twix

> -   .    ,   ?     100.    ?
>   ,     .


       ,    100.000

----------


## SergeiP

> !   ,  ...
>    -    ???


  :Smilie: 

   -        .

----------

,    ,               ,     ,      100 ?         200         ?     ,          ,           , ?

----------


## MIG700

,       .
       (   )      200-300 ..,       ?        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BorisG

> ,       .


 .         .

----------


## MIG700

,        ?
         ?

----------


## SergeiP

> 200         ?


,     ,       ?   :Smilie: 

   -   __ ,        ,      :Smilie:

----------

-     .        /,               .          .             .  -     ???

----------


## BuhSoft

,    ,          .        .       - ,     - .    .

----------

:No:

----------

> ,     ,       ?  
> 
>    -   __ ,        ,


 ,    ,        ,       ,                ,     ,        .         .

----------


## Andyko

**,  ,           ,       ?     ?


> ,       .


 ,         .             .   " ".

----------


## BuhSoft

Andyko,    .           .         ,     .
    ,     ,   .
 ,          .          .

----------


## Lomic

)  .
     .            100    ,   ...  (:

----------


## BuhSoft

.      (      ),      ,     .,     .

----------


## BorisG

> ...    .           . ...


 -     


> **      .


          .
     ,  -       **.

----------

> .      (      ),      ,     .,     .


     ,   ...   2   ???

----------


## Demin

*MIG700*, 


> ,       .


  .     *BorisG* - 


> .


.



> ?


 .



> ?


  .       -    .

----------


## BuhSoft

,   ,   .

----------


## Lomic

> ,   ,   .


,       ,     100   ???         500 ,          ,  200   ,     2 , ,   ???(2 -200   , 3 -300    :Smilie:

----------

> 2 -200   , 3 -300


. 2  - 200  . 3  - 300  .   ,    100 /.

----------


## Andyko

,     ,     3 ?   :Wow:

----------

*Andyko*,   -  20   .

----------


## Lomic

> *Andyko*,


    ???

----------

.     ()  5              (  ) 300000.   ?

----------

4000-5000 .   40000-50000 .   .

----------

**,    15.1 .

----------


## Lomic

> ,    100 /.


       100 ,      ...  ???

----------

.
...
   .15.1      .      .    200 /. -          .

----------

> .
> ...
>    .15.1      .      .    200 /. -          .


-      !

----------


## .

.4.5

----------


## new Hope

4.5.     

1.                   ...

----------


## new Hope

.   :Smilie:

----------

> **,    15.1 .


 .     ... -  (  )  ? :    ?   .
  . ,    -   ?              ?    ,,. :Frown:

----------


## 41

.
  . ,    -   ?              ?    ,,.
---------------------------------
 .              .  -  " "    .      ,     ().     ?     100 ?

----------


## 41

(....)

----------

,         ,  60000,    100000. 
:      -       ???? ..          800000 (     60000,   13,....  ().

----------

> .     ... -  (  )  ? :    ?   .
>   . ,    -   ?              ?    ,,.


,   ?  ?

----------

" 15.1.           


          , ** ,  ( )    ,      ,           , -
               ;    -       ."

..      ,      (/ -, -)    ?

----------

"           "

----------

,   -  .

----------

,      .15.1.

----------

,   .

----------

> ,   ?  ?


**,  ?

----------

> ,         ,  60000,    100000. 
> :      -       ???? ..          800000 (     60000,   13,....  ().


,     . ...

----------

> **,  ?


     ! :Big Grin:  (,      ,,)

----------

> -       ????


.

----------

> .


   ""

----------

**,  600000    ?

----------

, 600.000=   -        .        /.

----------

> **,  600000    ?


 ))))

----------

> , 600.000=   -        .        /.


 ...

----------

620,000 .   +.  ?

----------


## MIG700

:
-    100 ..,     
-  ,       (    -     )   /.                     ,     .

----------

,      ?
      ,   ?

----------


## .

,    .    ,    ,    .

----------

,     ?

----------


## Book Keep

)))

----------


## .

> ,


        ,      .

----------

...          /,       ,  300 000 .,  ?      ,       100 .?

----------

?

----------

23.07.07?  - ?

----------


## .

> ,       100 .


 ,     ( ). 100  -     .

----------

)

----------

> 23.07.07?  - ?


 .     \    ,     . :Smilie:

----------


## MIG700

.
  100 ..      .

----------


## BorisG

> - ?





> .


    ???  :Mad:  
  11.07.

----------


## v_andrew

!

 ,      (     ): , ,   60000  (  )           .      60000       ,  ?  ,      ?   ,  ,  ,   ,   ,  - .

----------


## amirich

!!!
:  ,  ()         60 000 . (   60 000 .),      ?    ,      ,      3     .  ?  .

----------


## .

> 60000  (  )           .      60000       ,


  .



> 


   ,   .             . ,     ,  .

----------

,  -   . (, ?)   : (), 8 ( , );            845000 . 300000   ,  545000   (5*100 , +45 .)   .   ,   ( ,   ????) 480000      ( , +     ).     -,    .    ???? ,      ,   . -   ,    .        ( , ,     ???)

----------


## .

> 


  ?  



> 


        .         .

----------

.         . 

     ?   ?      18.08. 1998  88  ,    ...        .          .  ?    .

----------


## .

> 


   .          ,       . 
,      


> 2.    . 1       :
>     (. 1.1) - ** ,   ,       ;

----------

,   ,     ( , )  .      ,  -  , ! (    )

----------


## Natpa

..." ,          ,       ,     ,       ,   , ,  ,    (  ), , ,          ,  ,  ,    ( )         100 000 ."

  ,    ,       300 000 -  .   ,  ,             . ????? 
       100 000

----------


## .

> 300 000 -


 .  . 



> ( , )  .


    .       .    ,       .

----------


## Natpa

*.*,

----------


## -

.       ,        .        165000  (   ).   15 .      17500  ,       ?        ?

----------

15.1.           

          ,       **    ,  ( )    ,      ,           , -
               ;    -       .
    "  ",            , -  !

----------

.     .           ?           ?..             /..     , ...    ..    ..

----------


## twix

> .     .           ?           ?..             /..     , ...    ..    ..

----------

?        ?    ..

----------


## SergeiP

,      ,        ?

     "   __   " !!!
  "   __   ".

   __      !

----------

.. ..

----------


## twix

> ?        ?    ..


   ?    6% ,   - ,     - ,   .. )  ,  / -

----------


## Natpa

,   ""    ,        3      ,      ,  , . ,        ....( - )

 ,   -.     60 000   . ,   , -   1-,   200 .,             60   .-     60 .???

----------


## Larik

! 
   ?

----------


## twix

> ! 
>    ?


!  :yes:   ,    ?

----------


## Natpa

Larik ! 
   ? 



      .-? :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> .-?


 -169 -          .

----------

:  ,  .        200   ,       .   2     .     ,     .   ?     100  .      ?   ,     :   ?           .   ? ,   ,       ,    4   ?  ,     ,             .

----------


## kat1

!
 . 15.1             ,            ,  ( )    ,      ,           , -
                ;    -        .
 ,        ,              
       .
  ,   4 . .,   40 .

----------


## .

> ,   4 . .,   40 .


   40     .        ,    .

----------


## kat1

,     ?

----------


## twix

,    ""   ,     ?          ,  ....

----------

*twix*,     ....     ,       ???

----------


## twix

> *twix*,     ....     ,       ???


  ,   :Smilie:  
 ,   ,        :Smilie:

----------

:
  :
7. ,    , **         -  (  -  ),   ,      .

..        -   .   ,     :

  
 
,

----------


## twix

, ,     :yes:

----------


## MND

?                .     ,       .        .

----------

:Embarrassment:  ,...
:  - ,  .   2      .      20.000 .  ,       5 (2,5      ),     ,       ? , !

----------


## MND

.   . 26 . 346.11 .4    . .

----------


## .

,              :Wink:     .

----------


## MND

. 26 . 346.11 .4    . .      
     ,  ?

----------


## .

*MND*,  ?         ?  ,     -       ,       ?

----------


## gor18

-    ,       ( )    !!!!!!!

----------


## .

?       .

----------

*.*,        - , ,      !!!  ,      :Wink:

----------


## .

?   :Big Grin:

----------


## MND

> *MND*,  ?         ?  ,     -       ,       ?


.      ,     ,   .

----------

...       :Embarrassment: .        ,   ,      :yes:

----------


## gor18

-    ,     , 160 000,00     ,     -    !!!

----------


## .

> .      ,     ,   .


, .  -  ,    .      ?

----------


## MND

> , .  -  ,    .      ?


.  ,   26 .

----------


## .

.  26.2         .   ,    ,   ,  ?

----------


## MND

> ?                .     ,       .        .


 -

----------


## .

.

----------


## MND

> .  26.2         .   ,    ,   ,  ?


  -  ?.  .26 .346.11 .4

----------


## MND

> .


         -        ?

----------


## .

?        ,  ,     ?     .
*MND*,  ,      ,       ,    !  ?  !  ,   - .        .

----------

.      ! .  ,      ,  ,    .




> ,     ,   .


      ,    -     .   .        ,   -   .         .

----------


## gor18

MND -     ,   , -             -       ?  :Wink:  
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MND

[           :Stick Out Tongue: [/QUOTE]
     ?
        .

----------


## .

> -


       ?
,     .       .

----------


## mvf

.................

----------


## SergeiP

> . 26 . 346.11 .4    . .      
>      ,  ?


,  __  .

 26 ,    "  ",  
" ".

" "    -        .

----------


## MND

> ?
> ,     .       .


     20.06.07,    ;    - .

----------


## MND

,   /

----------

> -


       ?

----------


## SergeiP

> .      ,     ,   .


   :

 1.     ?
 2.     ?


 ,   -  -   ,  .       .
  -   , .    ,    .

         ,   (            ).    __ ,   .

    ...

----------


## MND

> ?


,   /.

----------

> ,   /.


 ,     -     :yes:

----------


## MND

> ,     -


 ,           .     ,      .  .

----------


## .

,  ?   .         :Wink:

----------


## Segniorita

.    ,        600 . .,        ( )      -       60 000        .

 . 

P.S.    "   ",    .     .  :Wink:

----------


## .

- ?  ?



> -       60 000


 ,,  ,      ?  100 ,   60.  -     ,      :Wink:

----------

> ,...
> :  - ,  .   2      .      20.000 .  ,       5 (2,5      ),     ,       ? , !


 :Embarrassment:     ,, , -     ?       1   (    ),         ? :Frown:

----------


## stas



----------


## MND

!        -.       ,             ?    .      ??? ,  .

----------

> 


 !   . :Smilie:

----------

*MND*,    . 
     .       (, )  - *    ,     .*

----------


## Oksy

.              ?             ?       \  ?    ?

----------


## MND

> *MND*,    . 
>      .       (, )  - *    ,     .*


  .

----------


## .

*Oksy*,    , ! -   ,     ???  :Frown:

----------


## Oksy

!!!!    !         ?        ? ?

----------

?

  - 10    .

----------


## .

?           ,    .

----------


## Oksy

,       ???

----------


## .

> 


  :Wink:  
*Oksy*,     , .     ?      .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## Oksy

!

----------


## 11

:      - ..     . :       ?         ,     ,     ? .

----------


## .

> 


     .



> ,     ,

----------


## 11

. , !           ..          ?  ,     ?

----------


## .

> 


     ?

----------


## 11

,    -   ,      ,         ...   ,         , , ,        ?

----------


## .

.    ,   ,    - ,  -  .
  ,        ?  -    -   ,  .      .

----------


## 11

,          (   )  -   -   , ,   - . ..  ,   ..      ?

----------


## .

> 


     ? .     .
*11*,    .     .               :Smilie:  



> ..  ,   ..      ?


        ,      - ,    - .    ,     .

----------


## 11

,  -    ,    ,    - ,        .  , ,  -  ...   - .         ,   ...  ,  ,        .

----------


## .

> .


 ,         ?   ,   ,    ?    (  )  ?
     -   ,   ,         .

----------


## 11

...   ,    -...

----------


## svetvic

,        ,               (   )    , ..    .      100 000 .  ?

----------


## Natalia7951

:   ,        .,         ,   ?

----------

> :   ,        .,         ,   ?


 !

----------


## Sergio79

...
   ,    .     100 .. ? (     ...)

----------


## OXA

,          100000.        100000   ,    . -      ,       ,     /        .  .  ?

----------


## mvf

> 100000   ,    .


    !

----------


## twix

> !


-

----------


## OXA

.2   1843-  20.06.07  :
.     ** ,   .1  * 
*-     (  ..  ), , .;
-  (  ), , ;
-     .   , . , .;
-      ..
           .
-   ?

----------


## .

.



> ,       ,
> 
>   ( -  ), 
>  ,    
>  ,    , 
>   ,    ,  
> 100  .


     ,     :Wink: 
   .      .

----------


## OXA

.2     .    .1.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

? *OXA*,     ,   .   ,             100    :Wink:

----------

> .2     .    .1.


,  .2       .1.  .2   , 
)    .1
)     .1.

----------

.      ?   60000  100000

----------


## .

**,        ?          :Wink:

----------

-   ,         100..  ,       - ,                  ?      2  -     ?

----------


## Wolodya

2- ,    .

----------


## _Kuza

*!*
*!*
   ,    (,)    ,      100 000    !
        (    150 000    -).       / !  :Wink: 
 !
  ,     ,    /  (, )   110 000, ,  ,       ,     . ,   :Wow:  *-   !!!!*
 ....  !   :Big Grin:

----------


## Natpa

_Kuza
    --   !!!!????

----------


## Natpa

_Kuza
     100 000    !

..      ,      100.,   100 ..????   ???

----------


## .

,      ,

----------

15   16    .  - - -    .

----------

> _Kuza
>      100 000    !
> 
> ..      ,      100.,   100 ..????   ???


 1- !!!
100-,  !

----------


## _Kuza

> 1- !!!
> 100-,  !


   .
  !
   ,     :Smilie:

----------

-     (   ,  ),       100 ..                100 ..     ,      .  - 1)       (  )       . 
2)     ?

----------


## _Kuza

?   ,   . ..         (    )!   ,     ,  ,             ...

----------

> ,     ,  ,             ...


   ?   ?

----------


## _Kuza

> ?   ?


     ,   ,    ,     ,    ....          ,    ..... :Smilie:

----------

*_Kuza*, ....
    :



> 2)    ,


  !  -   .

----------

,   ,     31.12?   01.01    ?

----------

> ,    .....


   ?

----------


## _Kuza

> ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...8#post51275468

----------


## Andyko

> ,   ,     31.12?   01.01    ?


  -   ,  ?   , ,  .  :Wink:

----------


## _Kuza

> !  -   .


, !
   , -     ,   .......  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...8#post51275468

----------


## _Kuza

> ,   ,     31.12?   01.01    ?


,  01.01.   .
      ,     ,   ,       ,    ,          ....
 ,         :Smilie:

----------

> .......


 *_Kuza*!
        -       ,   -    .

----------


## _Kuza

> *_Kuza*!
>         -       ,   -    .


  !
        ,           
 :Smilie:

----------

> -   ,  ?   , ,  .


   .          100 ..   01.01  ,       .     100 .. 31 ,  100 .. 1 ?????

----------

> 100 .. 31 ,  100 .. 1 ?????


   -  .




> 


*_Kuza*,
1. . 
2.         ,   .

----------


## _Kuza

!
    ?
 ?
         .

----------


## Tsvetic

!       !      :    ,   .       "       (     )    100 000    100 000.        .       .     1   .??????

----------


## Vvitek

100 . ????

----------


## _Kuza

> 100 . ????


 . 15.1     40 000  50 000 ,  -
  -,     ,    (     22  2006.  -40/4070-06)
     4 000  5 000 .

----------


## Vvitek

> . 15.1     40 000  50 000 ,  -
>   -,     ,    (     22  2006.  -40/4070-06)
>      4 000  5 000 .


      -  ???

----------

*Vvitek*,           ,   -  .

----------

/ ? ,      . ,    ,  ,  .  ...

----------

> ,    ,  ,


   -   . 



> ...


        """

----------

> """


 +1...          ""        ...

----------

**,      :yes:   !

----------

,       ,      .    ?

----------


## irinka_kiva

! , ,          100 000.    ?

----------


## .

,  ,            :Smilie:

----------


## _Kuza

> ! , ,          100 000.    ?


 irinka_kiva,     #294

----------


## .

*_Kuza*,  .     .

----------


## _Kuza

[QUOTE=.;5129
!
  !
   ,     ....

----------


## .

,     ,  , ,     :Smilie:

----------


## irinka_kiva

,  ,          
 -! ,   40 000-50 000?
   !?  ,    .
 -   ?

----------


## .

> ,    .


  .       ,     .

----------

,      60000      ,  ?     ?  .

----------


## SergeiP

> ?  .


 ,    ?
     ?  :Smilie:

----------

().   10000   ,    ?    !

----------


## SergeiP

> 10000   ,    ?


    ,   ,   ,    ,    ?  :Smilie: 

,   10  (10000 * 1000000)  -   .            :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 


   ,            .           :Wink: 
,   10 ,  100 .

----------


## Annyshka

, 
1.         ( 100 ).   .     70.   .    .  ?   .     .
2.      100?

.

----------


## Vvitek

> ,     ,  , ,


  -    ???
   , -    2 . .  ,( 20  .)    ,    ,   10, 10 .   ...      2 ..
    ,  ???
 ,    , ,  ?

----------


## .

.    .       ,    .      .
*Vvitek*,     ,          .      .
          ,               :Wink:

----------


## asher13

,              ( )  140 000     100 000  60 000,     .

----------


## ROMKA

> 140 000     100 000  60 000


 20  -   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

,             :Wink:

----------


## asher13

- ,   ?

----------


## asher13

Romka,       ?  :Smilie: , , 20 000 +,   ,  ?

----------


## asher13

, ,     ,   ,   ,

----------


## Andyko

*asher13*,      .

----------


## nik_lyk

*Andyko* ,

----------


## ROMKA

> ?


?  :Smilie: 




> ,  ?


   ,         :Smilie:

----------

..          !

----------


## syomindm

> ..          !


                 ?

----------


## .



----------


## syomindm

> 



   ?       ?

----------


## .

*syomindm*,        ?          ? , ,  .

----------

[QUOTE 2.      
  ...    (  ), , ,...[QUOTE]

     ,     .
: "     , ,  -   ". 
..,  ,     .   ,    .       ,       .

----------


## .

.    .

----------


## YUM

> .    .


   "" :Wow:   ,        ,   ,    .  ,  ...    ....

----------


## _

,                100 . .?  :Wow:

----------


## .

, , , .

----------


## _

> , , , .


 , ,     . :yes:

----------


## .

*_*,         ?
    ,       :Frown:

----------


## _

> *_*,         ?
>     ,


,  .      .  :Embarrassment:

----------

!
, ,         1   ,   ,     ,        100 ..,         ,  :
 100 ..   ,        100 ..         100 ..      .
  ,       100 .,     ,     ,     -  #229    #228  ?

----------


## twix

> !
> , ,         1   ,   ,     ,        100 ..,         ,  :
>  100 ..   ,        100 ..         100 ..      .
>   ,       100 .,     ,     ,     -  #229    #228  ?

----------


## .

> ,       100 .,     ,     ,     -  #229    #228  ?


    .
      -        100  .                !    .
*twix*,   .

----------


## 1706

: 
    ,   - ,    (    - , ,   ..),            100.000-00. ?!

   -    -     -   2008       .. 
    , ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

> -   2008       ..


.         :Wink:

----------


## 1706

> .


    ?  .     -   ,

----------


## Andyko

*1706*,     ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1706

> *1706*,     ,


.        ,  .    ...

----------


## Sergo

-           100000 ?    - " "   ?

----------


## Andyko

*Sergo*,  __    ...  :Frown:

----------


## Vvitek

> *Sergo*,  __    ...



   ,  ...

----------

2  2002 . N 85-


1  2002 . N 24-2-02/252






    ,         ,  .
           ,    .   ,             ,        .




..




..

----------


## Andyko

**,  , __ 2002     2007 ?

----------

, __ 2002    ,         ,        . 
     ,       ,   (  -   ).

----------

,   ,   .

       .     /      ,      (  100000 .).         .
 ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .

----------

,                 (  )    100 000  - ,      ( )            ? (         ,            )?

----------


## klavag

> ,                 (  )    100 000  - ,      ( )            ? (         ,            )?


          -     :Smilie:

----------

,    ()        , ,   .
     , klavag.

----------


## klavag

> ,    ()        , ,   .
>      , klavag.


    ?  ,       ,  :
1.      (),    .
2.  
3.  
4.    -  .
5.    -        ????
6.     .       .

,   ,       ,          (  )    .               ???

----------


## twix

,  -.

----------

.
   ,    ,        (   klavag) .          ,       .  ,               .

----------

klavag          "   "   .

----------

?     ( )    ,        **      .
     -         ,     ,  ,    (  . 2 . 861  ),  ,    . 
 , *       .*

----------


## @

> ?     ( )    ,        **      .
>      -         ,     ,  ,    (  . 2 . 861  ),  ,    . 
>  , *       .*


   ....
   ?   ! ,    !   :Wow: 
  4  "  "  ?
 4.     :
4)       ;

----------

> ....
>    ?   ! ,    !


.  **  .




> 4  "  "  ?


 .  " "   .      .

  .  . 2 . 861       ,      ,      ,    . *        ,     .*        .

----------


## stas

> " "   .


**,              ?  ,  ,       .

----------

- .....
 - :         . ().  8000  . (8000-13%=6960 .)      (     80008=64000).  - ?   ,      (  60 ..)?

----------


## .

,   -  .

----------

.   ,    .     ( ),     (   ).   .

----------

, -  ,  100 .. ,     
http://www.klerk.ru/articles/?92085

 :Hmm:

----------


## mvf

> 


""     .

----------

> :
> 
> 
> ""


*mvf*,     ,     ?

----------


## mvf

**,      " "

----------

*mvf*, ,   "" ,  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

:
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...&goto=lastpost

----------


## Dmitriy A

,         40000,      40000         30000 -       -          ,   -    .                -              100..     :Embarrassment:  -           -       -  .           ,    ,      -   ,            200       ,      ?

----------

*Dmitriy A*,            ?      ,    .

----------


## AlexVH

( ).           300000 .         ,         ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## nik_lyk

100

----------


## .

,            ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:

----------


## mvf

- 100,  - 100,  - 100...

----------


## nik_lyk

> - 100,  - 100,  - 100...


  :Smilie:    .
     -

----------


## BorisG

> - 100, ...


     ...  :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

:Wink: 
 :Big Grin:

----------

!   ,  .3  http://www.klerk.ru/articles/?97643   ...  ,      ?

----------


## AlexVH

> 100


    ,   ,             (   ).          .    ,           ,     .                    ?   ?
     .

----------


## nik_lyk

15.1. 

          ,            ,  ( )    ,      ,           , -
               ;    -       .

----------


## .

**,    .         :Wink:

----------

.
 :  -          .          10-15 .     210 .  (  3 ).          (  ).       ( 100 ..),    ?   ,       ,    = = 100 ..
.

----------

> 10-15 .     210 .  (  3 ).


 ,  .

----------

.         .

----------


## sashaB

,  ,          100 000 . :Wow: ,              1   - 450 00 ,        -?   :Dezl:

----------


## sashaB

(450 000 )  :Frown:

----------


## .

,

----------


## .

*sashaB*,   !

----------


## sashaB

450 000?

----------


## .



----------


## sashaB

*.*, ,         ,     ""

----------

,  ,  ,  "" (   , .15.1  ).
      .

----------


## sashaB

** ,         ,                  ,

----------

30  2001 . N 195-
 15.1.           
          ,            ,  ( )    ,      ,           , -
               ;    -       .
.
     140  : "          ".   ,     ,    .       .      ,  ,    . ,  15.1       .
       .      ,        "     ,       " (    24  1994 . N 14-4/308).
.
    30  2002 . N 29-12/64034    .  ,  "...  15.1         ,  ".
.
   :        30  2003 .   N 55-4572/03-3. 
    " "  ,       ,    .     .  ,   "    ,   ,              ".
.
 ,     -    ,    .

----------

450 000 .  .               ?

----------

-      ,       2   .

----------


## 1

> ......


!  :-)

----------


## sashaB

** , 
      ( .15.1  )  2  ?    , .

----------

4.5.     
1.           ** ,         ,    ,  ,  ,      , , , , ,         ,        ,     (   ,         ),      ,   ,       ,    ,    ,    ,     (),  ,  ,    ,         ()   ,    () ,   ,   ,      ,   ()         ,               (    ),   (),      ,  ,       ,       ( ,  )            .
2.     ,   1  ,       .
3.   ,       ,                ,      -      .
4.           ,          ,   1  ,                .
5.     ,          ,                          ,  ,  ,   ,    ,          .

     ,    ,      -   .       ,     ,       ..
 ,       (  ,     ,      ).
,                    (  -    ),         . 
           (     ).

----------


## sashaB

!!!

----------

,       !           100 ..           ...

----------

????

----------


## stas

"  "

----------


## Natpa

*stas*,    -  ......      ""  1  01.08.08   100 000. ,  .  2  01.08.08  100 000   3  01.08.08  89000.-    ?

----------

.         .
   .    -      .

----------


## tinkaer

-    ?   ,   ,     ,  ,      :Wow:

----------

> -    ?


.  ,   .

----------


## tinkaer

,          -      22.05.2006  -40/4070-06    40-48468/05-119-432.      .     - ?

----------


## .

> - ?


.     .

----------


## tinkaer

?

----------


## .

*tinkaer*,     ,       ?  :Wink:

----------


## tinkaer

,     .      -      .

----------



----------

, .             100    .        .      .     (-12)     .       -         ?

----------

.      .
       ,  ,    ,   .
       ,  , ,         :Smilie:

----------

.       ?   -      ?   :Frown:

----------

,    ()    (     ),          .           ,       .
   ,               .
,     ,    ,     . 
     (   ),               .

----------


## Solo_n

, , ! :Help!: .      .
1.      ,     ?
2.     (   )      \,   ?     -    ?
3.       ,        ?
   100 ..

----------

1. 
2-3 ,

----------


## Solo_n

:Dezl:

----------


## _Kuza

> 


  !    -,   . - .  :Smilie:

----------


## sashaB

-         -    500 000.,        !!!!     ,     -.?     100 000.?
  ?     ,      100 000. ,    ????

----------

> ,      100 000. ,    ????


    /

----------


## sashaB

> /


 ,     ....
 :Wink: 
   -?

----------


## _Kuza

:yes:

----------

> ,     ....


  2 .     ,    :Smilie:

----------


## sashaB

> 


         ?

----------


## sashaB

>

----------


## _Kuza

-!  :No-no:    ,       .

----------


## .

*sashaB*, 30    40

----------


## yellu

...  ,   . ,   ,    ,     2,3              ,   40.      100 .        ?     .   ,   ,     ,   ,  .

----------


## .

-

----------


## yellu

*.*,  ,     ,   .        ,     -   ?
    ,     ? (  ,    ...    .....)

----------


## YourS

,  .  ()     ( )       100 . .      ?

----------



----------


## YourS

.

----------


## Lianka

,  !     .          ( 100)   ,          .   ,     ,     ,     -     .   ,  ?

----------


## tinkaer

-    2     :Smilie:     -       .  ?

----------


## mvf

!

----------

, ,     .

----------


## Lianka

-   .     ,    -   ,  ,      .     - -. :No-no:

----------


## tinkaer

,      ,      .

----------


## Lianka

!    :Smilie:

----------

, :  (    )    150 000       . (   /).           ,       .     ?                ?

----------


## stas

, .  -   :Smilie:

----------


## YourS

> -


   . :Big Grin:

----------


## kadyik

,      : ,   ?

----------


## AlexeyG

> ,      : ,   ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=404

----------


## latakia

!
, ,     (    )           . ?    600 000,         /.

----------


## mvf

.     .

----------

: -  200000.      .   . , ,    ,     "  " (-   )         100000.,          100000.?

----------


## Storn

**,

----------

.. ,    ,      2 ?  - -  ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


?

----------

....

----------


## Andyko

> ,

----------

,        ,

----------


## Sergo

-  -   200000.   ,   ,        .     ,         -   - .        .   .    ,      .

----------


## Sergo

(     ).       200000.,  100000.      -  .    ,         100000.        .

----------


## 651

> -  -   200000.   ,   ,        .     ,         -   - .        .   .    ,      .


 ,  ,       - .

----------


## Sergo

,    ,       / .     /  ,

----------

/ ...  .
     !

----------


## Sergo

> / ...  .
>      !


     .  .        ...

----------

?  -    ......

----------


## Sergo

.      -  .             -  ...

----------

-         -    500 000.,        !!!!     ,     -.?     100 000.?
  ?     ,      100 000. ,    ???? 


     .         .     .       -      ,   .        ?   , ,        -      ,  ,        -         .

  ((

----------


## .

> ?


, . -

----------

,  ,    ,    ,         14   .
    ,   -       -   =  ( .   ). 
    . -        .

----------


## .

, .    .        .

----------


## Sv1

:      100 000,00. (    )

----------


## Storn



----------

